# Brazil's F-X2 fighter program



## CougarKing (5 Feb 2009)

A further extension of this other development?



> *Brazil Embarking Upon F-X2 Fighter Program*
> 03-Feb-2009 13:32 EST
> 
> In January 2008, a number of DID readers informed us that Brazil’s President Lula had authorized Brazilian Air Force Commander Juniti Saito to restart the long-delayed F-X fighter replacement program. “F-X2” aims to acquire 36 next generation fighters for the Brazilian Air Force, which is currently depending on Super Tucano/ALX surveillance and light attack turboprops, AMX subsonic light fighters, modernized F-5BRs whose design dates back to the 1960s, and a squadron of 12 Mirage 2000s built in the early 1980s. A previous 2001 F-X competition was put on hold in 2003, and then canceled in February 2004 due to budget difficulties and political issues. The initial budget for the current iteration is said to be $2.2 billion, but the RFP leaves the door open for a fourfold increase over time.
> ...





> *Boeing, US Navy Deliver Proposal to Equip Brazil's Air Force with Super Hornets *
> 
> 
> (Source: Boeing Co.; issued February 3, 2009)
> ...


----------

